

Interactive checklist for your website - vinothshankaran
http://guestpostlabs.com/complete-checklist-for-your-all-your-website-needs/

======
yebyen
Add this to the list

* Website does not break functionality of the 'Back' button

The list looks comprehensive, I'm not going to do the HN thing and claim you
ruined the experience by, in this case, redirecting my click in such a way
that I can't press 'back' to get back to the article discussion.

But there. I said it. More and more sites are doing this, I'm almost ready to
remove the button from the UI of my browser.

I believe there is a way to perform this redirection without ruining the Back
button. Anyone know how it should be done? (I'll hear compelling arguments on
why it should never be done, too, or the opposition to that since it seems to
be a popular trend.)

